
Ask HN: Choosing the perfect baby name with data? - rahimnathwani
Did you pick a great baby name using a lot of data and some software? If so, please tell me how!<p>It seems like there are a lot of considerations, and although billions of people have done the process on paper, I wonder whether I could create a shortlist by setting some constraints (with software) about:<p>- Popularity in specific countries (not too popular, but not unique)<p>- Length<p>- How it sounds with the baby&#x27;s surname<p>- Whether there are any famous serial killers or whatever with the same forename+surname combo<p>- ...
======
corecoder
Recently I read a quote somewhere along the lines of: picking a baby name
makes you realise just how many people you dislike.

That, and: my neighbour/coworker/friend already picked that name.

So, I'm highly skeptical about the usefulness of software and data.

------
stephenr
Not everything is solved by an algorithm or an app.

